# '95 740 taillights



## pei 7 (May 27, 2007)

Taillights/brake lights have never worked. Was told BMW "almost" recalled the poor design. 

Many years later/many failed attempts by mechanics trying alternatives as new light assemblies always failed within a few months.

Any solutions known?

THANK YOU

Prince Edward Island, CANADA


----------



## tberardi (Feb 8, 2009)

*Are you saying your rear brake lights have never worked/*

Yes, they may have an intermittant problem but it is totally due to corrosion on the sockets terminals.
Take out each light ( very easy) and polish the terminals on which the sockets screw into. Bend out the tabs on the lamp holder and buff them as well.
You light should work well.
You may need to repaet this every once in a while as it acts up.
Your dash will alert you with an error.
Tell us how it works out.


----------



## paullydoo1 (Dec 30, 2009)

replaced mine with aftermarket LED style units, sealed wiring and no conventional bulbs should take care of this. Seemed like the sockets would "melt" around the contacts. Had to sand them down a bit and lift off of plastic housing to get better contact.


----------

